# Alter Medion PC braucht neue Graka



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2009)

Hi,
die Grafikkarte vom PC meiner Freundin ist abgeraucht, das ist ein ewa 4 Jahre alter Medion PC: Modell: PC MT6 Typ: MED MT 315. Was hat der für ein Mainboard und was für eine (günstige, damit sich das überhaupt lohnt) Grafikkarte kann man da reinbauen?
gruß,
michi


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juni 2009)

MICHI123 am 04.06.2009 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> die Grafikkarte vom PC meiner Freundin ist abgeraucht, das ist ein ewa 4 Jahre alter Medion PC: Modell: PC MT6 Typ: MED MT 315. Was hat der für ein Mainboard und was für eine (günstige, damit sich das überhaupt lohnt) Grafikkarte kann man da reinbauen?
> gruß,
> michi



Dürfte der Komplett PC sein den es auch mal bei Aldi gab, 3GhzP4 mit einem AGP Mainboard und einer ATI9800 und nur 512MB arbeitsspeicher, ich würde da keine neue AGP Grafikkarte mehr reinkaufen, das lohnt sich nicht, ist aber nur meine meinung


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2009)

Memphis11 am 04.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 04.06.2009 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, da war glaub ich ne geforce 4 drin, merh weiß ich auch net... also ein AGP Board vermutlich?
Naja aber ne graka in der klasse gibt es für 30€, nen neuer PC (den man ja kaufen müsste) gibts nicht unter 150€, und sie will das so ^^


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juni 2009)

Die günstigste AGP karte die es bei Alternate noch zu kaufen gibt ist eine Geforce FX5500 für 34.99Eu, mir wäre ehrlich gesagt das noch zu viel, ansonsten würde  vllt irgend eine gebrauchte karte ja auch reichen.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2009)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25116&agid=279 hier, die hier zb? für 30€, sollte doch ins system passen? mir persönlich wär auch das zu teuer, aber sie will den rechner behalten 

edit: was ein zufall, genau die gleiche rausgesucht. an der stelle muss man ja hardwareversand mal wieder preislich alternate vorziehen ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Juni 2009)

Also weiß nun was fürn System das ist:

MSI MS 7091 version 10
dadrauf nen 3,4 ghz prozessor und 512mb

was meint ihr, ist die hier okay: 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_9/Gainward/9500GT_HDMI/305096/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+9 

passt die ins System und ist das egal dass die Passiv gekühlt ist, ist glaub ich nicht so ultra gut verkabelt der pc, luftzug ist da nicht perfekt? Spore sollte übrigens minimum darauf laufen, aber das lief auch auf der 6610 XL ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Juni 2009)

pushdidubb


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2009)

MICHI123 am 05.06.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> pushdidubb




der letzte links geht nicht, aber ne 9500 wär völlig ausreichend. musst nur schauen, ob der strom des medion-netztteils reicht.


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Juni 2009)

ahja okay.
Und dass die Passiv gekühlt ist spielt keine rolle? Der Pc ist wie gesagt glaub ich nicht so gut verkabelt innendrin, ein zimmliches Chaos, luftstrom ist da nicht so toll ^^
verrückte, welt, grade ging der link noch, hatte es mir auch extra gebookmarkt mmh
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_9/Gainward/9400GT_HDMI/340152/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+9 
der heir sollte gehen


----------



## max86gt (6. Juni 2009)

MICHI123 am 05.06.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ahja okay.
> Und dass die Passiv gekühlt ist spielt keine rolle? Der Pc ist wie gesagt glaub ich nicht so gut verkabelt innendrin, ein zimmliches Chaos, luftstrom ist da nicht so toll ^^
> verrückte, welt, grade ging der link noch, hatte es mir auch extra gebookmarkt mmh
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_9/Gainward/9400GT_HDMI/340152/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+9
> der heir sollte gehen


Das was du zeigst ist PCIe Karte Nvidia 9400GT du hast soweit ich weiß AGP oder?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_ATI_AGP/Sapphire/HD3650/300762/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=AGP-Karten die könnte man noch kaufen aber wie gesagt besser bei ebay ne gebrauchte.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2009)

ja, dein link is ne PCIe-karte. 

man zahlt für ne AGP-karte halt viel drauf für die gleiche leistung. ich sag mal so: ebay checken, was die einzelteile bringen könnten, und gg.f lieber 200€ + das, was man bei ebay bekommen kann, investieren und damit nen mehrfach besseren PC haben


----------



## MICHI123 (6. Juni 2009)

ne, dass das AGP ist hatte ich zu beginn angenommen, ist aber doch PCIe. ALso die 9400GT wär gut?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2009)

MICHI123 am 06.06.2009 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, dass das AGP ist hatte ich zu beginn angenommen, ist aber doch PCIe. ALso die 9400GT wär gut?


naja, "gut" nicht, aber bestimmt trotzdem besser als die alte gforce4xxx


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Juni 2009)

Könntest du bitte am Ende posten, für was du dich entschieden hast? Ich muss nämlich für meine Schwester grade ebenfalls für nen uralten PC (2,2 GHz, 512 MB RAM, etc. ) ne AGP Grafikkarte finden, sie will Sims 2 spielen, hat aber nur nen Grafikchip


----------



## MICHI123 (6. Juni 2009)

werd wohl die nehmen http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_9/Gainward/9400GT_HDMI/340152/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+9
dass die passiv ist spielt keine rolle oder? Der PC ist nicht so toll verkabelt, der luftzug da drin ist nicht gut glaub ich...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2009)

MICHI123 am 06.06.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> werd wohl die nehmen http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_NVIDIA_GeForce_9/Gainward/9400GT_HDMI/340152/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCIe-Karten+NVIDIA&l3=GeForce+9
> dass die passiv ist spielt keine rolle oder? Der PC ist nicht so toll verkabelt, der luftzug da drin ist nicht gut glaub ich...



naja, es müßte reichen. vlt. räum mal ein bisschen auf bei der gelegenheit


----------



## terraconz (23. Juni 2009)

Habe zuhause noch ne Sapphire Radeon 9800 Atlantis mit Arktic Cooling Kühler drauf falls wer interesse hat kann sie gern für 20-30€ haben, achja AGP natürlich und noch alle Verpackungen/Handbücher/Sonstiges Zubehör.

Habt ihr interesse schreibt einfach ne mail an terraconz@chello.at!


----------

